# Suche Leute die ich werben kann! bin sehr aktiv!



## celetrost (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo ich heiße Paul bin 27 und ich suche Leute die ich werben kann.

Ich bin momentan kranksheitsbedingt für die nächste 6 Monate von 12.00 - 24.00 täglich online.
Wenn ihr Interesse oder weitere Fragen habt schreibt mich einfach im Battle.net an. dodo#24236


----------

